# [solved] partitionstabelle gekillt

## 7maestro7

moin moin,

ich habe bei der installation von gentoo meine /dev/hde1 und hde2 partition irgendwie unbrauchbar gemacht..

auf jeden fall bekomme ich jetzt beim mounten nur ein

```
mount: Falscher Dateisystemtyp, ungltige Optionen, der

       Superblock von /dev/hde1 ist beschdigt oder es sind

       zu viele Dateisysteme eingehngt

```

mit welchem tool kann ich das ganze wiederherstellen... die partition war ntfs...

bzw.  eine iss ntfs und die andere fat32... 

maestroLast edited by 7maestro7 on Fri Sep 10, 2004 11:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Minox

Hi maestro,

du könntest es unter Windoof mit Partition Magic probieren. Fällt mir spontan als erstes ein. Unter Linux dafür ein Tool zu finden. Ich weiss nicht, aber ich lass mich gern eines Besseren belehren.

Und um eventuell verloren gegangene Daten auf dem NTFS wieder herzustellen kann ich GetDataBackForNtfs empfehlen.

MfG,

----------

## 7maestro7

ja das doofe iss ja nur das auf dieser hde2 mein windows iss und ich ja wie gesagt nich mehr an mein windows rankomme...

im moment arbeite ich mit einer kleinen 2gb platte auf der gentoo iss... und da hab ich leider keine möglichkeit noch ne xp partiotion draufzupacken...

----------

## Minox

Ich habe gerade mal google mit ein paar Begriffen gefüttert und bin auf das gestossen: http://trinityhome.org/trk/ Vielleicht kann das ja helfen. 

Aber generell bist du in einer doofen Situation. Kein zweiter Rechner irgendwo zur Verfügung, wo die Festplatte einbauen könntest?

----------

## Pamino

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> ja das doofe iss ja nur das auf dieser hde2 mein windows iss und ich ja wie gesagt nich mehr an mein windows rankomme...

  Das wird dir jetzt ned weiterhelfen aber ich Rate von der Benutzung von PM bei dual boot systemen dringenst ab! Bei mir hat es mal ALLE partitionen ruiniert sodass ich formatieren durfte...

----------

## Corax

Na, gleich an Hardware zu denken, schießt vielleicht über's Ziel hinaus. Zuerst, mit welchen Optionen mountest Du die NTFS - Partition? Vielleicht versteckt sich in der /etc/fstab irgendein Tippfehler...

----------

## 7maestro7

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht versteckt sich in der /etc/fstab irgendein Tippfehler..
> 
> 

 

ne daran liegts sicher nich... ich hab es auch schon über die windows xp reperatur konsole versucht... bringt alles nichts....

das mit ntfs trifft nur teilweise zu eine iss ntfs die andere psrtiotion, die auf der xp iss iss fat32...

was kann den testdisk (das hab ich grad im portage gefunden...)??

----------

## 7maestro7

TESTDISK for president...

ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie froh ich bin, das meine letzen paar tage diplomarbeit nich für die katz geschrieben waren...

alles läuft wieder... testdisk hat die partitionstabelle super sauber zurückgeschrieben... bisher kann ich keine fehler finde... danke für die hilfe

----------

## Minox

Testdisk? Was ist das?

----------

## 7maestro7

http://www.cgsecurity.org/

da unter data recovery --> testdisk...

iss im portage...

testdisk analysiert die platte und vergleicht gefundene strukturen mit der partitionstabelle...

und kann wenn nötig eben auch das dateisys einer partition ändern, den mbr neu erstellen, die daten auf einer partition anzeige, etc...

richtig cooles kleines tool...

maestro

----------

